# Кроме прочего



## PatrickK1

The context is: "Кроме прочего, и в рамках рубрики «Моя Прага», которые готовят Татьяна Кржелинова и Ольга Васинкевич, поэтому передаем слово Тане."

I understand everything except for that first clause, but for some reason the sentence still doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Maroseika

It really makes no sense.
First, кроме прочего doesn't exist as a parenthesis. 
Second, conjuction и should connect 2 parts of the sentence, but parenthesis cannot be such a part.
Third, поэтому also doesn't refer to any premise.


----------



## Hoax

PatrickK1 said:


> The context is: "Кроме прочего, и в рамках рубрики «Моя Прага», которые готовят Татьяна Кржелинова и Ольга Васинкевич, поэтому передаем слово Тане."
> 
> I understand everything except for that first clause, but for some reason the sentence still doesn't make any sense to me.




   It is said in the text that they speak about Prague also in the program "My Prague" and they let one of the authors of that program to answer.

One who wrote this wanted to sound nice but it turned to be too nice =)  It would be better if instead of "кроме прочего" "в том числе" was used.


----------



## Hoax

We have to see the preceding sentence to understand the meaning of the one you gave above.



> Освещению культурной, экономической и политической жизни Праги мы уделяем постоянное и большое внимание.  Кроме прочего, и в рамках рубрики «Моя Прага», которые готовят Татьяна Кржелинова и Ольга Васинкевич, поэтому передаем слово Тане.


----------



## Kolan

PatrickK1 said:


> "Кроме прочего, и в рамках рубрики «Моя Прага», которые готовят Татьяна Кржелинова и Ольга Васинкевич, поэтому передаем слово Тане."


This is a broken sentence.


----------



## PatrickK1

Hoax said:


> We have to see the preceding sentence to understand the meaning of the one you gave above.



Ah, sorry about that. But now that you see both sentences, can you explain what the person meant by "кроме прочего"?

Thanks


----------



## Kolan

PatrickK1 said:


> what the person meant by "кроме прочего"?


= besides the rest


----------



## Hoax

PatrickK1 said:


> Ah, sorry about that. But now that you see both sentences, can you explain what the person meant by "кроме прочего"?
> 
> Thanks



   Well, in my answer it was translated as “also”.


----------



## Ptak

> в рамках рубрики «Моя Прага», котор*ую* готовят Татьяна Кржелинова и Ольга Васинкевич


----------



## Saluton

Hoax said:


> Освещению культурной, экономической и политической жизни Праги мы уделяем постоянное и большое внимание, кроме прочего, и в рамках рубрики «Моя Прага», которую готовят Татьяна Кржелинова и Ольга Васинкевич, поэтому передаем слово Тане.


Thus, the sentence sounds complete.


----------



## PatrickK1

The sentence still doesn't really make sense to me. Why does he say и в рамках рубрики? Is he saying "aside from the rest, I also pay attention to the..."?


----------



## Hoax

PatrickK1 said:


> The sentence still doesn't really make sense to me. Why does he say и в рамках рубрики? Is he saying "aside from the rest, I also pay attention to the..."?



Well, if I say "We talk about Prague in the news, in the show "Countries" and *also* in the program "My Prague". Does it make any sense? They talk about the city in many programs and My Prague is one of them.


----------



## Hoax

PatrickK1 said:


> The sentence still doesn't really make sense to me. Why does he say и в рамках рубрики? Is he saying "aside from the rest, I also pay attention to the..."?



Does it work?



> Освещению культурной, экономической и политической жизни Праги мы уделяем постоянное и большое внимание


= мы много говорим о культуре, экономике и политике Праги (имхо, бред, говорить постоянно про политику города) в наших передачах.




> Кроме прочего, и в рамках рубрики «Моя Прага»


 = в том числе в передаче "Моя Прага".




> Ее готовят Татьяна Кржелинова и Ольга Васинкевич, поэтому передаем слово Тане.


Вывод: забей и не парься, статью писал ламер (need the translation? =)


----------



## Saluton

The word *и* can mean *also,* like here.
Another example: *"И* здесь мы бывали" - "We've been here, *too." *(i.e. among other places)


----------



## PatrickK1

Hoax said:


> Does it work?
> 
> = мы много говорим о культуре, экономике и политике Праги (имхо, бред, говорить постоянно про политику города) в наших передачах.
> 
> = в том числе в передаче "Моя Прага".
> 
> Вывод: забей и не парься, статью писал ламер (need the translation? =)



Ahh, I get it now. I misunderstood "Мы уделяем постоянно и большой внимание освещению Праги" to mean "we pay a lot of attention to the coverage of Prague", as though it was coming from someone who listened to the coverage. Apparently it's referring to the people actually providing the coverage, then? (This is about Czech radio website, and this particular article was a response to a letter that someone wrote to the radio station).

Thanks


----------



## Saluton

PatrickK1 said:


> Apparently it's referring to the people actually providing the coverage, then?
> Thanks


Yes, that's right.


----------



## Gerard Samuel

I think one translation of кроме прочего could be the Latin phrase "inter alia".


----------



## morzh

"Кроме прочего" sounds weird.
Говорят "помимо прочего / помимо всего прочего".


----------



## Maroseika

Gerard Samuel said:


> I think one translation of кроме прочего could be the Latin phrase "inter alia".



One can translate кроме прочего in many other languages as well, but it cannot change the fact it is nothing more but a broken stable expression помимо (кроме) всего прочего as Morzh said.


----------



## Albionneur

Among other things,...as well.


----------

